# No more fourth Fast Forward to Play feature?



## erikfed (Feb 18, 2017)

In my previous Tivo's you could press the fast forward button a fourth time and it would play. My new Bolt does not do this. Am I missing something? Why would they take a great convenience feature like that away? Is there a secret code to activate it?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

That changed with Roamio(I think, may have been earlier). There's a code to return the behavior to that which you expect (try this while viewing a previously recorded program for easiest entry):
Select-Play-Select-8-8-Select
From: Roamio Secrets


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I HATED that 'feature'...
I always considered it a glitch.
Good Riddance was what I thought!
That was the Premier or earlier.
-KP


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Unlike the 30-second scan/skip toggle (SPS-30-S), the "resume playback on fourth FF press" option (SPS-88-S) needs to be re-enabled after each reboot.

Years ago I suggested TiVo add a half-second lockout after pressing FF the third time so users like kpeters59 wouldn't accidentally press it a fourth time, but it hasn't been implemented yet.

Which fast forward do you prefer?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's been gone a while. Add me to the good riddance group. I like to mash the FF button multiple times... 3,4,5 whatever. Drove me nuts when it clicked back to Play.


----------



## erikfed (Feb 18, 2017)

I guess to each his own. Has anyone successfully unlocked this feature on the Bolt though? "Select-Play-Select-8-8-Select" didn't work for me.


----------



## erikfed (Feb 18, 2017)

Got it to work! The problem was I was watching a recorded show so every time I started the code and pressed Select-Play it activated Quick Play mode. I had to go to live TV (where quick play isn't available) to get it to work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With skipmode I rarely ever need to FF any more.:thumbsup:


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

One obscure thing I miss is how the Record button would also function as Select in certain contexts which would have enabled making a kid-safe TiVo remote that prevented certain actions like deleting recordings by denying real Select and Right signals. I created a mock-up of such a remote, but one was never made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

erikfed said:


> In my previous Tivo's you could press the fast forward button a fourth time and it would play. My new Bolt does not do this.


Funny, I hadn't even noticed this. Guess because I seldom use FF, instead using 30-sec-skip to go through commercials. Sure enough, my TiVoHD behaves as you describe (4th press is Play), while my Roamio does not (4th press does nothing).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use to use it all the time, and was annoyed when it was removed, but I adapted quickly.


----------

